# boldenone ace



## tl0311 (May 26, 2014)

I want some. Impossible to find.  That and bold. Cyp9C


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2014)

I hear it's crippling. Not worth it bro.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 26, 2014)

Bold Cyp has moderate pip that can be tolerable especially if mixed with another oil or two.

Bold Ace is like getting kicked by a mule and stuck with an ice pick at the same time...pain lasts three to four days and is usually accompanied by swelling and maybe even bruising. Pin it in a glute and pain will go from your back all the way down the leg on the side you pinned. You won't be able to move, let alone lift.

As theCaptn' pointed out, not worth it.


----------



## tl0311 (May 26, 2014)

It's the prop that's supposed to be bad. Ace not so much. Someone needs to make a eq-pp


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 26, 2014)

I'm rocking bold cyp at 600 a week. No pip


----------



## tl0311 (May 26, 2014)

Who has it


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 26, 2014)

This guy


----------



## tl0311 (May 26, 2014)

So your brewing it?


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 26, 2014)

I plead the 5th


----------



## tl0311 (May 26, 2014)

Well if it's a shop pm me


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 26, 2014)

A shop?


----------



## tl0311 (May 26, 2014)

"Shop- a  place I can buy it in vials so that I may take ridiculous amounts of it.


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 26, 2014)

You mean does it have a fancy label on the front with someone else's name on it. No, it does not.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> It's the prop that's supposed to be bad. Ace not so much. Someone needs to make a eq-pp



Don't kid yourself


----------



## tl0311 (May 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Don't kid yourself



I've felt some pain. Shit back water. Dark yellow test (don't know why I thought it was a good idea to pin that) even a pin sticking my dick on accident

I want to try it. I'll just cut it with something if it's too much


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 26, 2014)

I don't get any pip


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2014)

I think bold is highly underrated, read a good article by mike Arnold sounds like you've just got to run it high enough.

Bold cyp - is it a myth? Why isn't it more readily available? Are you sure you're getting the real deal? I've seen it advertised on Airsealed, but not all their products appear to be legit.


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 26, 2014)

600 is a good starting point. Any higher and you get some bloat. 1200 is the magic number though


----------



## tl0311 (May 26, 2014)

I found a mix of prop cyp and undecylate, buts it double the usual eq price


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2014)

It would be nice if you simply picked your steroid, then your ester from any gears emporium


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> It would be nice if you simply picked your steroid, then your ester from any gears emporium



Mix 'n' Match...great idea. Better idea than all those frozen yogurt toppings...
Imagine the exotic blends you could come up with...Tren/Masteron/Primo Blend anyone?


BTW OP, how the fuck do you accidentally stick a needle in your dick?
Did you do that yourself or was it your tranny GF?

You most likely can find some Bold Cyp powder to brew yourself...the powder is less likely to get snagged in customs than liquid so guys order it instead of Bold U.
Also, most home brewers have a hard time weighing liquid EQ raw and don't have the head for displacement calculations...

Bold Cyp finished product is not more readily available because of the PIP associated with it. Most guys can handle it but, why? When EQ is smooth as grass-fed butter.


----------



## tl0311 (May 26, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Mix 'n' Match...great idea. Better idea than all those frozen yogurt toppings...
> Imagine the exotic blends you could come up with...Tren/Masteron/Primo Blend anyone?
> 
> 
> ...



Well I would brew but I'm retarded and don't want to deal with the start up.  Plus I would end up experimenting and killing myself.  I'd end up trying to pin raw eq and have a pin in my ass for a few hours trying to push that thick shot through

I wish sfy.com still had Anabolic American still, I know A A went under, there used to be the bold 1000mg/ml and I believe a fast acting EQ as well that sfy had. 

The whole pin in the cock deal went down last fall. I got out of the shower sat on the bed and pinned some test in the quad,  hit a weird spot, wet feet slipped on the hardwood. needle went forward from the muscle movement.  Hurt like he'll and when I stretched and grabbed it my foot slipped all the way out and the pin flew the rest of the way out of my leg and out of my hand spun around in the air (in slow motion) and landed at the base of the shaft about 1/3 of an inch in. Hurt a bit. Freaked me out. And the remaining very small amount of test a seemed to go in it. 1 inch 25 gauge


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2014)

Lmfao! Holy shit that's a story for the grand kids you'll never have!!!


----------



## doeslayer (Jun 1, 2014)

There is a sponsor on another board who has a test prop/mast prop/bold ace blend with 300 mg/ml (100mg/ml of each) in coconut oil.  I've been on it for 2.5 weeks @ 1ml eod.  I'm loving it.  Some of the shots have had minor pip, one shot in the quad was moderate, but nothing unbearable.  The only thing negative I have noticed is test flu symptoms.   I blame that on the bold ace, due to what I've read about it.  The two worst things I searched and found about bold ace were pip and nasty test flu symptoms.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2014)

doeslayer said:


> There is a sponsor on another board who has a test prop/mast prop/bold ace blend with 300 mg/ml (100mg/ml of each) in coconut oil.  I've been on it for 2.5 weeks @ 1ml eod.  I'm loving it.  Some of the shots have had minor pip, one shot in the quad was moderate, but nothing unbearable.  The only thing negative I have noticed is test flu symptoms.   I blame that on the bold ace, due to what I've read about it.  The two worst things I searched and found about bold ace were pip and nasty test flu symptoms.



Coconut oil is solid at room temp


----------



## tl0311 (Jun 1, 2014)

You can separate the solidity fairly easily.  In fact I've seen it do it on its own


----------



## Usealittle (Jun 1, 2014)

I got some bold prop powder made it up and fuck if it wasnt the most painfull thing ever! Took 4-5 days for the swelling to go down and another 3-4 before the pain was totally gone Also got the flu... All that from only .5cc (50mg)


iv got 9g of the powder that useless to me. Good then I only got 10g instead of the 50g which is the normal sale. 

Iv got bold cyp which iv made with several time without a problem. Holding at 200mg/ml 50/50 EO/gso.


----------

